# look at this pic! gorgeous Boer!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

isnt that drop dead beautiful, sorry but i just had to share this british boer buck ...... :drool:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:drool: Ooooooooohhhhhhhhh, wow, he is massive!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha at first i was scared :ROFL: 

Woah he is bigg


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i love the expression on his face, he's massive.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*WOW* :shocked: He's something! For some reason, when I look at him I think of an English Bull Dog.
Candy :sun:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now Katrina why'd you have do go do that? He is a hunk alright!
:drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is a real looker... :shades: ....wide ..well muscled and a beautiful head ...neck set ..good testies ..  ...he may be a little on the short side,but it may be the angle of the picture...?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now thats a HUNK of a goat! He is gorgeous! His owner must be VERY proud!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes i thought, now all he needs is a 'bit' more length and he would be perfect. -well, pretty darn close. 

that is my dream sire, betcha he would make gorgeous kids.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you know Katrina ........I believe he will to...if someone put a long body doe with him.... :drool:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:drool: I think that should explain enough....


----------

